# Extra Large Screen Printed Transfers



## FTF (Jan 11, 2015)

Does anyone know of a company that sells screen printed transfers 16" x 24" or close to that size?


----------



## FTF (Jan 11, 2015)

Belcher said:


> I think it will be available on Amazon.


Thanks Belcher, I would definitely try that route but I need over 1000 transfers. If you know of anyone who can do that kind of quantity let me know, or if you know of someone who can cut and weed that amount of vinyl fast. Thanks again.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

See Wormil's spreadsheet here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html

At least half a dozen printers there who can do what you're looking for.


----------



## coodiny (Apr 9, 2012)

Gulfside does


----------



## brandonlaura (Dec 26, 2015)

Here is the link Screen and Specialty Printing | eBay
I think this like will help you


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

brandonlaura said:


> Here is the link Screen and Specialty Printing | eBay
> I think this like will help you


This has nothing to do with what the Original Poster is looking for.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

We can help. Please PM with details.


----------

